

The code for HealthCare.gov is actually Open Source on GitHub - ck2
https://github.com/CMSgov/healthcare.gov

======
rogov
On
[https://www.healthcare.gov/developers/](https://www.healthcare.gov/developers/)
they show an image that indicates all sorts of GitHub activity:
[http://imgur.com/Cx93Y2U](http://imgur.com/Cx93Y2U)

Isn't that the default image? Their real graphs show only 1 contributor and 1
commit.

------
ck2
Background:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/06/health...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/06/healthcaregov-
code-developed-by-the-people-and-for-the-people-released-back-to-the-
people/277295/)

------
amish
ruby fan boys couldn't be happy that their programming language is at the core
of a huge scalability nightmare that is happening before our eyes.

------
danso
I submitted a pull request when it first opened:

[https://github.com/CMSgov/healthcare.gov/pulls](https://github.com/CMSgov/healthcare.gov/pulls)

Doesn't look like they're doing much updating, though. I don't know if that's
standard operating procedure on gov't websites (which, let's face it, have
lots of clunky requirements that other websites won't have) or if this repo is
just for public show.

It's at least educational...for anyone who doesn't know how flexible Jekyll
can be, this is a full fledged installation. You can create and deploy your
own flat-file health care site in minutes. That's a very cool concept,
actually, and probably never been done before with a government website.

